# LGB Rail Truck w/AirWire & 2k2



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I initially powered the truck with a trailing battery car but decided to eliminate the car and move everything to the truck. Battery is a 14.8v 2400mAh Li-Ion. I didn't bother with the volume switch, since the volume can be controlled remotely and I didn't install the computer jack because the board is easily accessible.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's right nice, Jim. I really like the LGB rail trucks and you did a super job of R/C'ing it...









Should run forever on that battery pack...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

That truck is fun to modify, I inserted a cabin light and added a 3mm red tail /stop light by drilling out the dummy light.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, that red glow at the back of the truck in the first picture is from the taillight. I use this truck to explode the LGB dynamite car at some of the train shows our club's modular layout is in. As Stan says, with a 2400 mAh battery, you can run all weekend without recharging.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i love them too -i also did the tail light and added headlights-both analog and regular old bulbs- 

while i love bright lights, and love LEDs, the dimmer incandescents seem to fit more with the truck 

these are great little items 

it must be a hoot to have the RC and sound 

jim im guessing that your lights are led, given the brilliance in the pic?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, the lights are 12 volt incandescents from Minatronics with a 1k resistor in series with the 3 bulbs. I think the camera magnified the headlights, in natural light, they're dimmer.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

What and how do I order this little Rail Truck? I am very interested in building one. Please sen information to the email address below or call for more information. This little truck is what I have been looking for. Thanks for your help. 
Dennis Pew
843 991-3954
[email protected]


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-20680-A...130?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d8e40982
Dennis, this is about the only way to obtain one. Jim


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB is making a new version and there are at least 4 different part numbers:

Original shown above brown truck.
Year 2000 New Hampshire meet, basically a white truck with convention logo.
Coke version
Blue truck


----------

